# "skin tag" or ??? on teat??????



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i have two saanen does and neither have been bred yet (hoping to in early nov.) but one has odd "skin tag" type somethings on her teat. she isnt used to me touching her belly/udders yet so i havent been able to get a close up investigation of it yet. 
any ideas of what it may be? i'll try to get some pics.
thanks!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It could be an extra teat. Would need to see a pic


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, a pic would help determine if it's a defect in the teat or just a skin tag.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i will get that pic ASAP!!! its not where her udder/"bag" will be, its on her teat. its kinda halfway down but its hard to tell becuase she has never been bred yet so they are tiny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... a pic will help for sure.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Could be a teat spur or even a superficial teat, a mole even as well.


----------



## Bobolive (May 22, 2015)

I have a doe who is about 5 years old, she's a white Nubian Kiko cross and her udders are covered in scab like things, she has always had them from what I've heard. Any idea wat they might be? I'm wondering if it isn't skin cancer.


----------

